# The Strange Magic of: The Lovemongers



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Nancy and Ann Wilson, the sister co-engines of Heart, here perform their excellent cover of Led Zeppelin's _The Battle of Evermore_. In my opinion, the sisters far exceed their idols--their achievement made somewhat easier by the fact that _Evermore_, as sung by Plant and Denny, was never one of Zeppelin's greater efforts; Plant's voice, in particular, lacked that keening edge that marks the best folk, folkish or pseudo-folkish music. One need only hear Ian & Sylvia doing Awake, You Drowsy Sleepers to experience how effective and important that element is in such music. This version of _Evermore_ also triggers in my mind an interesting thread that could deal with the subject of covers throughout rock and pop that easily surpass the originals.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

This is what I'm talking about:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Here are the Lovemongers covering The Moody Blues' _Ride My See Saw_.....


----------

